# other carbon frames test rides



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

At an open house yesterday the dealer had numerous bikes to ride for three miles. not bad.
choice was Litespeed, Scott, Serotta, Time.
The frames were also displayed in cross section. I read and saw what great carbon Time makes and uses and the Serotta was likewise excellent. But I have to say the Scott was terrible . The section being shown was not lugged or monocoque but mitered!. The problem was the mitered piece was not even touching the head tube and there were big gobs of glue(resin) just sitting there. No thanks.
rode the time and serotta both very very nice, I suggested that the Mevici Serotta looked like a c 50-- that got a frown. Hope the c 50 rides like these two, they were both without fault, colnago was to be there cancelled for some reason.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

*Colnago carbon*

What shop was it? Kind of a bummer your didn't get to ride the C50, I've ridden a ton of bikes and nothing rides like a C50.
Ive heard those Scott frames are made by Topeak (yes the same ones who make pumps and other misc accesories)in Taiwan so I wouldn't expect too awful much from them.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Hardtail is right ont he money. NOTHING rides like a C50. Once you ride one, you'll give up all the other pretenders.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

the shop was Hi Tech in San Diego they just moved to larger space. I have decided on the c-50 and expect it to be th equal of the two i mentioned. Although the Serrota was about 7K !! for frame and fork , I can get a good Ducati for that money. I expected that the Scott was made in the orient as the work was really poor, and on an example being shown to the public, go figure. My last hurdle is figuring the size, I think i may have been using a slightly too large frame. I normally use a 57 t-t and 57 c-c but these were 56-t-t anf 56 c-c and felt better, just need to decipher which colnago size that is 56vs 57
thanks.


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't kid yourself.  The CR-1 is an excellent racing bike. I have a Scott CR-1 and a Colnago C-50. They are both high quality, well built bikes. The Scott is stiffer and lighter and handles better than the C-50. The C-50's ride is a little more plush and the steering and cornering are slower. I actually prefer to ride my CR-1 over my C-50. In fact, I'm actually considering selling the C-50 now that I have the CR-1. It's that good.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I missed your point , i did not ride the Scott only the Time and Serotta. My reference to the Scott was in examining the built by looking at cross section of the tube/frames. I have no axe to grind but the display of the Scott rep. was a poorly made joining of the down tube to the head tube, the mitered joint was off by at least 1/2" with gob of resin the size of peas just stuck in drips. A painted frame will hide all this, and yours may ride very well, i just was addressing the built I was offered. As opposed to the Time which was flawless pressurized interior moulding, with flawless tubes, but they make their own..


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I just pulled the trigger on a Tarmac SL*

After being able to handle the sub. 1.2 kilo frame in my hands.This bike is the true definiton of stiffness with its 294 GPa rating surpassing virtually every other production bicycle available.You need only to look at the downtube leading into the bb area to see this bike means business.

Funny you mention the Time frames,as I have been hunting down a new frame as I have the itch and the Time VRXS ULteam frame was on my list.A reputable source told me that they are very badly designed frame because the seatposts keep snapping off at the seatlug.Boonens bike has the tube cut off and a seatpost inserted!!!!


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

the reason for the cutting of the seatpost is that there is no adjustment once you cut it except for lower, therefore people have resorted to cutting it off and inserting one they prefer, most elective as they are hard to pack for travel with the post sticking out, also setback etc. you can get them without this feature in most models. you are aware the post is part of the seat tube( one piece) anyway it rode better than anything I've tried . I've not tried a colnago yet. But without a doubt their tubes which are made in house are the best I've seen / But I will not spend money on French stuff.(political reason)


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

voidvoid


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> the reason for the cutting of the seatpost is that there is no adjustment once you cut it except for lower, therefore people have resorted to cutting it off and inserting one they prefer, most elective as they are hard to pack for travel with the post sticking out, also setback etc. you can get them without this feature in most models. you are aware the post is part of the seat tube( one piece) anyway it rode better than anything I've tried . I've not tried a colnago yet. But without a doubt their tubes which are made in house are the best I've seen / But I will not spend money on French stuff.(political reason)



Actually there is 25mm of upward adjustment on the Translink seatmast after it is trimmed. I've seen a lot of Time VXRS frames with the Translink seatmast and I've only seen one that had been cut all the way down and even that one had a standard Time seatpost.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

SPINDAWG said:


> After being able to handle the sub. 1.2 kilo frame in my hands.This bike is the true definiton of stiffness with its 294 GPa rating surpassing virtually every other production bicycle available.You need only to look at the downtube leading into the bb area to see this bike means business.
> 
> Funny you mention the Time frames,as I have been hunting down a new frame as I have the itch and the Time VRXS ULteam frame was on my list.A reputable source told me that they are very badly designed frame because the seatposts keep snapping off at the seatlug.Boonens bike has the tube cut off and a seatpost inserted!!!!


I'd be interested in knowing who that source is because I've never heard such a thing. I've had no problem with mine. I've perused many a photo of Boonen on VXRS frames and not seen one the way you describe. Last year he did all of the spring classics on a VXR which of course only comes with a standard seatpost. I suspect this could be source of this confusion.


----------

